# CFL!!



## scm77 (18 Jun 2004)

The new CFL season has just started! Anybody else a fan? I think Montreal is gonna win the Grey Cup this year .  What do you all think?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (18 Jun 2004)

The only REAL football league!!!!!! 

GO ARGOOOOOOOOO"S


----------



## Sweetee (18 Jun 2004)

GO LIONS GO!!!!!

Agros *snickers* have fun with Allen 

Was gonna hit up the opener tonight but weekend is too hectic *my bday sunday* I'll go watch the Lions tramble the Al's later next month


----------



## Spartan (18 Jun 2004)

See you're all missing the real team of THE league,

Winnipeg Blue Bombers


[Nevermind their play against Ottawa last night :-[]


----------



## Infanteer (18 Jun 2004)

As far as I am concerned, the sporting world is over until September when Hockey season starts again....


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (18 Jun 2004)

Sorry Infanteer , but the WWE season never ends!!!!!! :blotto:
Sure the outcome is not in doubt BUT you pay your money and you get action, not like some hockey games I've watched. 
[besides everybody must have at least one stupid vice] ;D


----------



## Soon to be Medic (18 Jun 2004)

GO ESKS !

                                    They own the Grey Cup!!!
                                               All I have to say


----------



## Lexi (20 Jun 2004)

GOOO TIGERCATS! EAT EM RAW!
Okay, they're not the perfect team. Last year, and even this season, they got SMOKED. But I'm a true-blue Cats fan, and I have high hopes for them as now they're under a new coach and new owner. 

But WHY did they have to retire TC? 
Their new mascot Stripes sucks. 

Oh yeah... one more thing... t'hell with the Argos.     ;D


----------



## winchable (20 Jun 2004)

Ticats haha, I swear hell got a little colder when they won the other night.
Watta they say in Hamilton?
Osky wee wee osky wa wa lets go ticats eat them raw!

Something like that isn't it?


AAaaaaaarrrgooooooooooooooooooooooo--oooooo's
I remember when I lived in Toronto and they were THE team,
Doug Flutie, Clemons was still a pinball, Rahqib "Rocket" Ismail was the greatest reciever ever to me (Not even sure if he actually was, I think I just liked the nickname)...aah yes...

I remember there was a rumor they were going to put a team in Nova Scotia.


----------



## Lexi (20 Jun 2004)

Yup, that's what we say.

It's sad.. alot of Hamiltonians don't support the Ticats.
They usually are rooting for the Argos, which I think is pathetic.
The only way the Ticats are going to win and improve is if they get support and motivation. Having their own home town cheering for their rivals isn't going to help.      :-\

Eh well....


Woo, TICATS!


----------



## Da_man (20 Jun 2004)

Montreal is going to win, as usual


----------



## Sweetee (21 Jun 2004)

Ticats have now had they're one win for the year, Lions thought they would make them feel a lil better after last season 

GO Leossssssssssssssss


----------



## 1feral1 (21 Jun 2004)

Here it is League ( I follow this one) and and AFL, plus that silly game of Cricket (which I love to hate). I have not seen a Sask Roughriders game since my Dad died back in 1990, and since I am back in Regina in what is now only less than 10 sleeps, I will be there to take in a game at Taylor Fd which is located near the Regina Armouries.

When I was a kid it was players like George Reed, Ed Mcquarters, Al Ford, Ron Atchison,and Ronnie Landcaster. Those were legends back in the 60s, and I also remember players like Peter Lisk (Stamps), Joe Capp (Lions), and many more.

The most traditional game in Regina is the annual Bombers Vs Riders every Labour Day in Regina.

Looking fwd to seeing the   'green machine' in action soon.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## nULL (21 Jun 2004)

http://www.bensimonbyrne.com/LatestWork/index.html


goto 'CFL' on the side


----------



## ark (21 Jun 2004)

I'm not a big football fan but anyway, Montreal will take it all


----------



## jswift872 (21 Jun 2004)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> As far as I am concerned, the sporting world is over until September when Hockey season starts again....



amen infanteer, hockey is the one true sport, here here...
btw go leafs go


and as far as cfl is concerned I'm neutral, 

does this mean i would go for Switzerland?


----------



## Lexi (26 Jun 2004)

Symchyshyn said:
			
		

> See you're all missing the real team of THE league,
> 
> Winnipeg Blue Bombers
> 
> ...


TIGERCATS CREAMED THE BLUE BOMBERS.
IN YOUR FACE! HAHA!  ;D


----------



## condor888000 (28 Jun 2004)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> As far as I am concerned, the sporting world is over until September when Hockey season starts again....



So so true... I'm also out of a job till hockey starts!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (5 Nov 2004)

Let me the first to post.....Hamilton sucks!
AAAARRGGGGOOOOOO"S...............21-6....ouch!
Montreal, your next :crybaby:


----------



## Lexi (7 Nov 2004)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Let me the first to post.....Hamilton sucks!
> AAAARRGGGGOOOOOO"S...............21-6....ouch!
> Montreal, your next :crybaby:


 :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:
*Lexi whithers and dies*


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (15 Nov 2004)

.....Montreal....hit da road! :-*  ...next in line for a beatin'  dem hippies from BC.


----------



## winchable (15 Nov 2004)

ARRRGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS

First Grey Cup siiiince 97 yeah?


----------



## gt102 (15 Nov 2004)

....You are just looking at the score upside donw.... 


TICATS!!!!
EAT EM RAW!!!


----------



## Armymedic (16 Nov 2004)

Any bets to see if Paul Mcallum returns to Sask next season?


----------



## gt102 (16 Nov 2004)

Ill take ya up..how bout this pair of Cadpat gloves I found on the ground outside The John Foote Armories yesterday (I should really return them :/)


----------



## Lexi (17 Nov 2004)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> Ill take ya up..how bout this pair of Cadpat gloves I found on the ground outside The John Foote Armories yesterday (I should really return them :/)


Um.. they're mine?  ;D
Nah.. but can I have 'em...?
Did you check to see if there's a name?  

TIGER CATS, EAT EM RAW.

(We'll rip you to shreds.. next season...)


----------



## gt102 (17 Nov 2004)

I brought them to my qm....5 mins later I saw my officer stuffin em in his pocket  :crybaby:


----------



## Spartan (21 Nov 2004)

Predictions 
BC 33
Toronah 27


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 Nov 2004)

To quote a popular thespian.."eat my shorts" :-*
Toronto-31

other team-16


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Nov 2004)

ARRRRRRRGOOOOOOOOO"S   
Sorry I was a bit late with this, tired from the celebration and all. 8)


----------



## Alex252 (22 Nov 2004)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> ARRRRRRRGOOOOOOOOO"S
> Sorry I was a bit late with this, tired from the celebration and all. 8)


YA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vonGarvin (5 Nov 2006)

OK, time to revive this thread

The Argos beat Winnipeg in the Eastern Semifinal today!


----------



## GAP (5 Nov 2006)

sniff.... :crybaby: we heard.


----------



## scm77 (5 Nov 2006)

Best game I've ever been to. 

Second half looked like it was going to be the same ineffective Argos offense until Bishop came in and threw a TD on his very first snap.  Winnipeg fumbles, and Bishop throws another one soon after. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Next stop Montreal!


----------



## Etienne (5 Nov 2006)

I would love to see BC and TO for the final... would be a great game.

Any CIS football fan !?


----------



## TN2IC (5 Nov 2006)

Lexi said:
			
		

> GOOO TIGERCATS! EAT EM RAW!
> Okay, they're not the perfect team. Last year, and even this season, they got SMOKED. But I'm a true-blue Cats fan, and I have high hopes for them as now they're under a new coach and new owner.



Amen... I even got a TigerCats helmet. hehehehe...


----------



## vonGarvin (5 Nov 2006)

Etienne said:
			
		

> Any CIS football fan !?



Go Stangs Go!

I am an alumnus of UWO. I didn't miss a home game during my four years there.  Even went to a couple of away games!


----------



## andpro (5 Nov 2006)

UOttawa is taking it this year, go Gee Gees!!!!!


----------



## vonGarvin (5 Nov 2006)

My Stangs lost


----------



## GAP (5 Nov 2006)

Saskatchewan just beat Calgary


----------



## vonGarvin (5 Nov 2006)

This is my 1300th post.  All to say: wow.  Last I checked it was 21-20.  What a weekend.

As stated, the Argos looked as though they were going to blow it, down by 10 in the fourth.  Then Bishop gets his hand on the ball and gets three consecutive completions for 2 TDs and over a hundred yards.  That guy has one POWERFUL arm!  As the commentators said, he kept his head in the game, watched for patterns, and was able to hit a wide open Ricky Williams for his first completion.  His TD (the first one) was a cannon blast.  That Bishop will one day crawl from Damon's shadow (and what a shadow from which to crawl!).


----------



## scm77 (5 Nov 2006)

Two big comebacks in the games today.  Canadian Football at it's finest!


----------



## Etienne (6 Nov 2006)

The Rouge & Or will probably meet your Gee Gees. Last time these two faced each others was a couple of years ago when Laval was playing against some Ontario teams. Next Saturday we should get three good games :  Sask vs Man , Ottawa vs Laurier and Laval vs Concordia. I will personally attend the Laval Concordia game.

Have a nice day 

Etienne


----------



## orange.paint (6 Nov 2006)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Amen... I even got a TigerCats helmet. hehehehe...



lol aint that the one you use when you colour?


----------



## TN2IC (6 Nov 2006)

Yup, it is my specail forces one. It makes me warm and fuzzy inside. Heck, I love the 15 pax buses too... suits me well.


----------



## orange.paint (6 Nov 2006)

;D


----------



## scm77 (12 Nov 2006)

:'( 33-24 Montreal.

Looked like it was going to be a blowout but it turned out relatively close.  Michael Bishop played great, once again. Two TD passes, and a long drive that ended with a TD for Ricky Williams, but it wasn't enough.


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Nov 2006)

It was a good game.  Damon Allen played well, but Bishop is a different "entity" that almost gave Toronto enough to come back.  That missed field goal return for a bazillion yards was a hammer, though.  Good game, and I wish Montreal and their fans success in the Grey Cup!


----------



## Bobby Rico (12 Nov 2006)

(pardon this string of profanities please but...) God-damn-sunuvabitch!  I missed that game...thank you TTC for sucking.  I was really looking forward to that game.  I'm a Torontonian, love the 'Gos (but secretly, I'm a closet Mo-town fan---shhhh, mums the word).  Was really looking forward to see Bishop put Allen-past-his-prime to shame.


----------



## vonGarvin (13 Nov 2006)

Bobby Rico said:
			
		

> (pardon this string of profanities please but...) God-damn-sunuvabitch!  I missed that game...thank you TTC for sucking.  I was really looking forward to that game.  I'm a Torontonian, love the 'Gos (but secretly, I'm a closet Mo-town fan---shhhh, mums the word).  Was really looking forward to see Bishop put Allen-past-his-prime to shame.


Bishop has a cannon for an arm.  When he throws, seemingly offbalance, he is still able to throw frozen rope!


----------

